# Help!!!!!!!!!!!!



## *lovemygecko* (Sep 28, 2009)

I need help my gecko wont eat nything please help me she wont eat wax worms meal worms or crickets she just sits there all day!! she is on a little bit of critical care vet was no help.


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

What type of gecko is is? I have a crested and I have seen him eat once. However, as he is plump and healthy I think he eats while I am not there.


----------

